# 1925 hercules



## Dc76 (Jan 27, 2022)

Super stoked at how this came out . A partial restore , didn’t wanna mess with her to much . Just enough to take out. 
















 Ester has come a long way .


----------



## Oilit (Feb 16, 2022)

Dc76 said:


> Super stoked at how this came out . A partial restore , didn’t wanna mess with her to much . Just enough to take out. View attachment 1558242
> 
> View attachment 1558244
> 
> ...



Nice job! It's great that you were able to save most of the pin stripes and decals!


----------

